# Geocaching



## vdem1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright guys, I know there has GOT to be some of you fuckers that are onboard with this goodness.

So how about it, how many of you wonderful folks are into geocaching?

For those of you that have NO idea of what this is, think...worldwide scavenger hunt


----------



## schmutz (Jul 17, 2013)

I haven't gotten into geocaching but the boys and I have been letterboxing for the last 5 years and they love finding new stamps when we go someplace  I think originally I got into it because the directions to find different places were a little more like a treasure hunt/not as advanced and not as much equipment needed. The boys are really into it though and will plan a weekend trip around different boxes. They actually have all designed their own personal stamps to leave at location too. (I really like that they have a mark to remember a place instead of more material possessions)


----------



## vdem1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I heard about letterboxing through geocache..what exactly is it?


----------



## schmutz (Jul 17, 2013)

Check out letterboxing.org

basically all you need is a notebook, a personal stamp (it is awesome to make your own unique stamp...you can carve it out of a large eraser) and an ink pad. A compass is helpful but not necessary if you have a good sense of direction. 

people carve stamps and hide them similar to a geocache. You collect their stamps in your notebook and leave your mark in the book on location....and see some great places while you are doing it


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 17, 2013)

awesome you made this thread..... i was thinkin about this a few days ago and would love to get into it (now that i have a fancypants smartphone).... me and my old roaddog found one one time by accident and left some junk there.... but yeah, i know i could just google it but, do you recommend any websites or groups to check out ?...are there apps you can download for it?...... what should i do to get into this?......


----------



## vdem1 (Jul 17, 2013)

schmutz said:


> Check out letterboxing.org
> 
> basically all you need is a notebook, a personal stamp (it is awesome to make your own unique stamp...you can carve it out of a large eraser) and an ink pad. A compass is helpful but not necessary if you have a good sense of direction.
> 
> people carve stamps and hide them similar to a geocache. You collect their stamps in your notebook and leave your mark in the book on location....and see some great places while you are doing it


 
I will definitely check it out! that sounds really cool!!


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 17, 2013)

sooo went on geocaching.com and made an account... downloaded c:geo app on my phone... pretty cool, there's a bunch right around the area i'm livin right now....still kinda figurin it all out but yeah....cool shit


----------



## vdem1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bryanpaul said:


> awesome you made this thread..... i was thinkin about this a few days ago and would love to get into it (now that i have a fancypants smartphone).... me and my old roaddog found one one time by accident and left some junk there.... but yeah, i know i could just google it but, do you recommend any websites or groups to check out ?...are there apps you can download for it?...... what should i do to get into this?......


 
geocaching.com is the official site for it and there is a free app. I actually paid the $10 for the pay app because it offers WAY more caches. It's TOTALLY worth it plus the pay app is just way better. Basically you REALLY need is the GPS on your phone and bring a pen. PLUS if you want, you can take a little gift and sometimes the caches have little gifts so you replace whats in there with something of yours. You don't have to but whatever you take you have to replace. Once you find the cache you just write down your handle and date that you found it then log it in the website and write a note about the cache. My first cache was also the first to find so I got special points which was rad. Some of them just take you to a location and gives you clues, then you look and some you have to follow all these little clues to find where the cache is located THEN you have to find the cache (those are my favorite types). You should TOTALLY do it, it's so much fun! If there are people around they kind of wonder wtf you are doing-usually you want to be all sneaky about it ^.^ I do a TON of caches at night because thats usually when i have the most free time 

ALSO if you have a compass that will help. you can download a compass app on your smart phone. totally helps me because I'm derpy when it comes to directions LOL.


----------



## vdem1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bryanpaul said:


> sooo went on geocaching.com and made an account... downloaded c:geo app on my phone... pretty cool, there's a bunch right around the area i'm livin right now....still kinda figurin it all out but yeah....cool shit


 
oh yeah there are a TON everywhere. Some were places there YEARS back and whoever places them there checks on them periodically to make sure they are still there but yeah..there's a lot EVERYWHERE. Nice if you are ever just STUCK somewhere for a bit...hunt for some geocaches


----------

